# Yaw rate sensor



## vert1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Have the ESP light on with following code:
01542 Yaw rate sensor
57-00 Elec circuit failure
Any suggestions? Is it the sensor on the left front susp (4 motion Bora)


----------



## vert1 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Yaw rate sensor (vert1)*

anyone????


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Yaw rate sensor (vert1)*

Read This Before Posting! FAQ & Rules for the VAG-COM forum

_Quote »_*5)* When posting questions related to a problem you are having with a particular car, always state the exact make/model/year/engine of car you are having a problem with. Also state any modifications you have made to the car. Incomplete information will often get you no answer, or worse yet, the wrong answer.

...and besides that, does that help?
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01542


----------



## vert1 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Yaw rate sensor (Theresias)*

2001 Bora 4 motion, AUE engine. Lowered susp.


----------



## vert1 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Yaw rate sensor (vert1)*

still no-one? Please?


----------



## larrylarr80 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Yaw rate sensor (vert1)*

I HAVE EXPERIENCED THIS WITH AN AUDI A6 AND I REPLACED THE YAW RATE SNEOR THE I RD TESTED FOR A FEW DAYS AND ABS LIGHT CAME BACK ON SO THEN I KNEW IT WAS THE ABS CONTROL MODULE AND THE LIGHT WAS GONE . A BAD ABS CONTROL MODULE CAN POSSIBLY GIVE A YAW RATE SENSOR FAULT.


----------



## ALAUdiA6 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Yaw rate sensor (larrylarr80)*

Hey Larry I am having the same problem with an '02 Audi A6. The ESP light pops on when I accelerate past 40mph and causES some jerking on and off. They told me it was the YAW Sensor at the Audi place. Do you know of a website where I can by a cheap YAW sensor? And how can I tell that it's the ABS?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Yaw rate sensor (vert1)*

Nevermind.


_Modified by Uwe at 9:16 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## jaautowerks (Aug 28, 2009)

*02 A6 Right Front wheel brakes?*

I have a 2002 A6 2.7t Auto Quattro Vehicle in the shop and the ABS intermittenly activates Right Front caliper. It has 2 faults in the 03 ABS Module:

01119 Gear Recognition Signal fault

01542 Yaw rate sender G202 fault.

I have already replaced the Combi Sensor and shipped the car and it is back again with the same problem and same faults. I know the 01119 fault is caused by a faulty Torque Converter that the vehicle needs, but the 01542 has me stumped?????

I am going to perform the recalibration of the G85 sensor and see what happens. Will post the fix when found.


----------



## vert1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Well thats the same fault as mine, I just got a smart ass answer here so had to figure it out myself.
I checked the continuity of the wiring which was ok, couldn't read the sensor as it was well ouside spec so replaced it and the fault went away.
From what I have come across these sensors are a common fault in 01-02 cars and were completely changed in 03 onwards cars.


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

You need to rebuild electrical conection inside the senzor, there is an microcip with 8 pins, need to resoldering those pins to mainboard. To do these, need to remove protection of electronic component carefully. (the black substance )


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

vert1 said:


> Well thats the same fault as mine, I just got a smart ass answer here so had to figure it out myself.
> I checked the continuity of the wiring which was ok, couldn't read the sensor as it was well outside spec so replaced it and the fault went away.
> From what I have come across these sensors are a common fault in 01-02 cars and were completely changed in 03 onwards cars.


Sorry...must have missed it...what sensor did you replace?


----------



## knike06 (Aug 7, 2011)

*On Fixing 02 A6 2.7T Yaw Sensor*

ok, so as someone described on here on how to fix the yaw sensor, i took my yaw sensor apart, saw exactly the 8 pins someone mentioned, and they said to solder those pins back onto to the mother board...i did that and put the piece back together and back in the car..only question now is, do you have to get it recoded? or drive for a bit for it to take the warning light off? i had my ECU rebuilt, which is pretty much taking the part apart, seeing what needs to be soldered, then put back together...places will rebuild these components, or you can do it yourself...at any rate, anyone have a clue what the next step is after re-soldering the 8 pins?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

What? No auto-scan LOVE!

Oh fiddlesticks!

Bye bye.


----------

